# Worst vet experiance ever?



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I have seen some really bad stories on here in the past about terrible vets and vet visits. I thought some might be interested in mine  It kind of went like this--

We made an appointment with the vet to come out and check on our doe to see if she was pregnant. He came to our ranch in the afternoon and we went into a stall to do ultrasounds. He searched around for awhile looking for babies and found none. I thought for sure the doe was pregnant (partially because she was fat, but mostly because my buck never fails ). Well, we were disappointed, but we decided to brush it off. 

We wanted her to get her CD&T shot because we would breed her again in another week. So the vet put the ultrasound machine away and went to his truck. I stood with the doe and my sister, and my mom went to get her checkbook for the visit. 

In a few moments, I heard these heavy, labored breathing noises. My sister and I turn around, and the vet is falling to the ground. He lands in the dirt behind his truck, convulsing like crazy and making seizure noises :shocked:

I was so freaked out, my sister and mom ran over to him, and I ran the doe back to her pen and put her away. I went over to him and my mom was screaming "He's not breathing! He's turning blue!" So she called 911 and her and my sister held him down, because he was still having seizures and foaming at the mouth. They turned him on his side so he wouldn't choke.

Since the ambulance was on its way and we live in a slightly secluded area, I had to run to the front gate of the property (since I am the youngest :wallbang to flag the ambulance down and I missed the action. After about 10 minutes of praying that the ambulance would come, I heard my mom shrieking the vet's name. He had stopped seizing and opened his eyes suddenly, staring at them. He grabbed hold of my mom's jacket and she tried to back off, tearing it. Then he stood up (not back to his senses yet) and started to chase after them. 

They were so scared and they ran away as fast as they could, and my sister ran and locked herself in the feed shed. (We still have no idea why the vet did this, but sometimes people are disoriented after having a seizure.) It took like five minutes for him to realize what he was doing and stop. My mom made him sit down and wait for the ambulance. It came ten minutes later. They took him to the hospital and he was fine. He had only had one seizure before then.

Well that was exciting and horrible. It happened last year and we have used the vet since, he's normal now. (Side note: The doe that he said was not pregnant had twins 3 months after that :laugh Anyone else have a terrible vet story?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

holy smokes! I used to work in the Neurological Disorders Center of my local hospital, and I have never seen anyone act like that after a seizure!! That is CRAZY.


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

My worst vet experience was when I had to get my pet chicken, Omelet put down.. It was soo horrible and sad and I couldn't stop crying, and of course everyone was starting at the girl bawling her eyes out while holding a chicken in a box.. RIP Omelet..


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

my worst is when we had some goats that were sick so me and my mom to them to the vet.Well, the Vet dis not know what is was and we had to stand there for 5 Hours!!!!And my mom found the problem and we had to put down a goat


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my lord! That is crazy! So glad he is okay! LOL, your sister locked herself in the feed shed!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, that is scary and weird! I am glad everyone was okay! Talk about an an unusual vet experience!
I've never had a terrible one. The worst was when the vet did a poor job disbudding. Nothing terrible, but the poor kids were swollen and hurting the next day, and needed Banamine.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow I think you win for worst vet experience!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah it sure was something. ShelbyAnn50- So sorry about your chicken  We also had a pet chicken. She would sit on command. A hawk killed her last year


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..crazy scary!!! ( can we giggle now that its been a year lol)


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> ( can we giggle now that its been a year lol)


Absolutely!!!!!! First I was scared, then I was angry that the vet chased my family around (kind of glad I wasn't there or I may have done him some serious damage), now I treat I like a crazy weird experience that hopefully wont happen to anyone, anywhere! Sometimes I think we should all write a book of insane farm stories...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

giggle :slapfloor:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wanted to share- Same vet came out today again and pulled triplet doelings from our Nubian who had a bad birthing (same doe also that he said wasn't preggo last year :laugh. He was so nice and definitely put himself back on the good vet list


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...that is scary!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Working with a vet is totally worth it. Here's an example.

Several years ago, we were getting ready for a Washington hike. This was before the 4 day law passed. Anyway, I showed up for my appointment and the vet didn't. He'd been called out to a foaling. 
The office is in town but, there's a little 1/4 acre yard beside it so, me and the boys went and laid in the sun for about an hour. By then it was pretty clear that the foal was in trouble and it would be a while. The vet tech/secratary that works there came out and is like. Okay what does Rick do? I tell her take their their temp, look for foot and mouth, sore mouth, Obvious illness, and suspitious lumps. Okay, no problem. She looks the boys over and we head in to fill out the papers. I had their tattoo numbers written down to make it easier. That part is not too bad. Just markings, ID numbers. Pretty easy with Saanens. Just as we got done the vet comes back. He all, well if your done already I'll just sign these. We have joked for 10 years that he just didn't want to play with the goats (he's a horse vet).I didn't get charged for that visit either. Saved me enough to buy some really nice Scotch whiskey for the trip.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha, what a great story! Nice vets are always good to have around


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

There was someone a while back here that had a vet out to euthanize a doe and found her alive in the barn the next day ... I think it was this forum anyway. I reckon that takes the cake for worst vet experience ever. Though being chased by your vet is right up there! Definitely gave me a LOL 

I've had pretty good success with vets. I just get the usual problem with vets not wanting to see goats. Or, when you call them they say "oh its just a goat just shoot it it wont survive anyway". 

I know one of my friends took a doe in to have an abcess cleaned and they euth'd the doe without asking or consulting or even letting her know. 

My good vet experiences far outweigh the bad ones though, I have had great vets. Not necessarily goat experienced vets but always willing to have a go and try their best.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

keren said:


> My good vet experiences far outweigh the bad ones though, I have had great vets. Not necessarily goat experienced vets but always willing to have a go and try their best.


 Exactly, these vets are worth the work. They're the ones that let you buy what need and do what you suggest because YOU know what you're talking about.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

My worst vet experience was when I had a 8 month old ND doe that was pregnant (without my knowlege) try to give birth. Someone who was cleaning our stalls let all the goats out together and I didn't think anything of it, until 5 months later when this little doe went into labor. 

Almost no vets in our area will work on goats and our horse vet referred us to a new vet in the area that would work on them. She came out and tried to do a c-section. I will skip all the graphic details, she basicly butchered my goat, and couldn't do anything, she ended up having to put her down right there. While this fiasco was happening another doe got her head stuck in a fence and hung herself, 2 weeks before she was due. It was one of my worst days of raising goats ever and I just about sold everything after that, but as you can see that didn't work. lol. I heard other horror stories about this vet later, apparently she did the same thing to a pregnant mare whose foal was stuck, she told the owners she would have to put the mare down, but she could still save the foal. So she first put the mare down then tried to perform a c section, which obviously the foal was dead at that point because she already administered the medication to put the mare down.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ouch, Jordan. These are the worst, the ones who know just enough to be dangerous and aren't willing to listen. So sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have some very good and kind vets ... I am also blessed that they know about goats. With my first vet there was the occasional frustration of not seeing eye-to-eye, and not being able to reason since he is pretty set in his ways, but overall he is a great guy and both vets would do anything to save one of our goats. One of them saved a boy from UC and that boy is now his personal pet -- the other drove down and fought like heck to save my bottle baby, and when he didn't make it, he refused to take any money. Not for the call, the medication, putting him down, or even the necroscopy. They are priceless


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

quote----heard my mom shrieking the vet's name. He had stopped seizing and opened his eyes suddenly, staring at them. He grabbed hold of my mom's jacket and she tried to back off, tearing it. Then he stood up (not back to his senses yet) and started to chase after them. 

As I'm reading this I had to stop my van and pull over .... laughing so hard thinking attack of the zombies


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I work in a psychiatric home. His reaction after his seizure was very normal. Your body goes into fight or flight. Sounds like he went into fight.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That's good to know Herdqueen, I remember hearing about that when it happened. Still pretty freaky though . imthegrt1- You have no idea how hard I am laughing at this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL: You are too funny! Zombie vet... :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How scary!
Listen here's something a vet suggested the other day in a seminar. If she needs a C section ask for an episiotomy. It's a local, easier on the doe & much quicker recovery time.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Nancy! I will try to remember that for future use  The doe did great that needed assistance. I went in to my elbow and didn't find kids, but the vet went in farther and found them. I guess I was just a bit scared that I would tear her ! She is doing just fine now too


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> My worst vet experience was when I had a 8 month old ND doe that was pregnant (without my knowlege) try to give birth. Someone who was cleaning our stalls let all the goats out together and I didn't think anything of it, until 5 months later when this little doe went into labor.
> 
> Almost no vets in our area will work on goats and our horse vet referred us to a new vet in the area that would work on them. She came out and tried to do a c-section. I will skip all the graphic details, she basicly butchered my goat, and couldn't do anything, she ended up having to put her down right there. While this fiasco was happening another doe got her head stuck in a fence and hung herself, 2 weeks before she was due. It was one of my worst days of raising goats ever and I just about sold everything after that, but as you can see that didn't work. lol. I heard other horror stories about this vet later, apparently she did the same thing to a pregnant mare whose foal was stuck, she told the owners she would have to put the mare down, but she could still save the foal. So she first put the mare down then tried to perform a c section, which obviously the foal was dead at that point because she already administered the medication to put the mare down.


That is horrible!! I can't even imagine having something like that happen......I'm glad it didn't keep you down for long


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Probably not the worst, but.......I bought a reg Nigerian bred doe. Her due date came and went. Took her to the vet for an ultrasound. He said she had kids in her, due soon. I had gotten all my Nigies from this same woman, great reputation, so I called ans asked if she was sure about the breeding date. She said that she had gotten this doe back with several she had sold to a woman who had to sell out due to a divorce. She said that the woman may have gotten the dates mixed up. Ok, no big deal. This doe was gorgeous and bred like a dream. She had been bred to an outstanding buck.

5 months came and went. No interest in the bucks, no signs of kidding. The woman I bought her from called the woman she got her back form. Come to find out, this doe had been spayed after a train wreck kidding and was not carrying kids! The vet was obviously seeing things.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow that's still terrible!!! Did you get that vet fired!?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry but mucking up a preg scan is definitely no reason to have someone fired. Sure the vet should have been able to give the correct answer, but a mistake like that isnt reason for them to lose their jobs imo. 

I think too many people see vets as superheroes and expect them to be 100% and miracle workers. Its a very unfair expectation.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sorry Keren, I didn't mean to offend anyone  I'm sure there was a good reason for him to mess it. Since there was no uterus he probably saw different internal organs and mistook them for kids.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

no offense taken katelyn  I just hate how people like to crucify vets for every mistake they make. Being a vet isnt an easy thing to do when they are expected to know everything about every animal, realistically you simply cant do that. 

My guess would be that the scan would have been very strange - not knowing to expect no uterus, he would have been looking for uterus/kids and probably thought she was a strange scanner but when the kids are close to term it is extremely hard to see them on a scan anyway. 

On the same topic - lottsagoats - I hope you weren't sold that doe as a breeding doe! And if so - I hope you got your money back! Thats terrible for someone to sell a spayed doe without informing the new owner.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I just wanna know 1 thing.....by chance...was this vets name " David Banner"? ..lol.....As i read the original post i couldnt stop thinking that this guy is turning into the " INCREDIBLE HULK"!!..lol...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

fd123- I would have been even more disappointed if I found out that the Incredible Hulk was my vet, and I missed the drama :ROFL: He was pretty Incredible though when he pulled the babies the other day!


----------



## goatwrangler (Oct 15, 2012)

I know my goats. Ellie was supposed to have her kid and nothing happened. She stopped eating the next day and just sort of stood there. I loaded her up and took her to the vet. I asked him to do an x-ray to make sure there was a kid in there. He did the x-ray and we both saw a kid. I asked if the kid was still alive. He explained that when a kid dies invetro gases form around it and appear black. Since he saw no gasses his guess was that it was still alive. So I took her home and waited. The next month passed and still no kid. Back we went to the vet again. X-ray showed kid and no gasses. Vet said she must have bred later than I thought she did. We went back home and waited another month. After the third month passed and still no kid I was demanding that he do a caesarian to remove the dead kid that I knew she was carrying. He was still saying that I should give her more time. I said "Doc it is impossible that she bred this late because my buck had died in January and this was now June." The kid is dead and I want it out. The next day he did the caesarian and removed a mummified buck kid. He made my doe carry a dead kid for 3 months. I am lucky that I didn't lose her. I am also a little pissed about they way he treated an abscess on this same doe that resulted in loss of muscle use in her cheek. Her cheek now fills up with cud like an old farmer chewing tobacco. I have to push it out several times a day. I would go to another vet but vets around here are hard to find.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

TrinityRanch, wow that is an unusual experience! Glad it wasn't a bad experience with your goats though.  

I have a really great vet clinic. Each time we need their services I'm always impressed by their expertise and friendliness, and willingness to go the extra mile for us. The fact that I can have a half hour phone consultation after hours and not be charged for anything is pretty great. I really trust them with my animals, and that's a huge relief.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow goatwrangler, that's terrible  I'm glad your doe lived through that! Hope your vet turns around, or that you can somehow find another.

Linz- I love great vets/offices! Our horse vet is the same way with the phone calls. We once called him out to give our horse a shot. We thought she had dryland distemper because all the others had it  Turns out, she was fine, and the vet didn't charge us even though he drove all the way out to our place to check her out!!


----------



## Pparker (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, that was bad. Sorry that happened to you guys.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Pparker. The good thing is, we can still appreciate our vet, because he really is a nice guy. He isn't lazy or never calls back, and doesn't overcharge and is very great with our goats. It is good to have him back the way he was before


----------

